# Alberta grouse hunt..Their Parents must be so proud!



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't wait for the next video..:lol:
and they are proud they are involved!


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

gundogguy said:


> Thanksgiving Grouse Hunt Alberta 2012 - YouTube
> 
> I can't wait for the next video..:lol:
> and they are proud they are involved!


As someone that grew up and has lived most of my life in northern Ontario I can assure you that the video depicts a common hunt for birds. Never owned or heard of using dogs for grouse hunting until I moved to MI. In fact northern locals laugh and outfitters smile really big about guys with birds dogs. They are a source to make easy money by charging for hunts for birds that are everywhere, dumb as stumps and will let you walk within easy shooting distance. The fact is that when I lived in northern Ontario I rarely would need more than a couple of hours driving or walking down a few logging roads to shoot my limit of 5.... usually a mix of ruffed and spruce.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

So being a judgmental prick is better than legal groundswatting? Thanks for that lesson .....


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I like how the guy kicks the grouse to see if it's alive. That was intence! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to grouse hunting in Washington state. Here you only need a big game license to hunt them and ground swatting, shooting them in trees, and using anything from hand guns, to rifles, to shotguns is accepted. Hunting them with dogs is not very common and I'd say most are road hunted with a 10/22 here.

I haven't even started in on the laughter you'll get if you talk about a 200-500 yard dog in west side rain forest here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow...what a bunch of elitists....


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

northwinsetter said:


> As someone that grew up and has lived most of my life in northern Ontario I can assure you that the video depicts a common hunt for birds. Never owned or heard of using dogs for grouse hunting until I moved to MI. In fact northern locals laugh and outfitters smile really big about guys with birds dogs. They are a source to make easy money by charging for hunts for birds that are everywhere, dumb as stumps and will let you walk within easy shooting distance. The fact is that when I lived in northern Ontario I rarely would need more than a couple of hours driving or walking down a few logging roads to shoot my limit of 5.... usually a mix of ruffed and spruce.


_Posted via Mobile Device_



I have grouse 20 minutes from my house. They are not endangered here in the west either. My shooting isn't any better but finding them isn't really hard.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Looks like some kids having fun hunting. They could be shooting up heroin and robbing houses.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea but they are evil savages for not shooting on the wing.

Their parents should be burned at the stake for these satanic acts.

Right?

not much gets me more riled up than someone trying to tell someone else how to raise their kids/what to believe.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

What's the issue? It's the way they choose to hunt...If they are eating what they kill I have zero issues. 

I wonder if guys that run rabbits with beagles judge "dog-less" small game hunters for shooting a sitting rabbit? 

Mike


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I missed one on the ground once.
I can't judge.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like fun.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Grouseman2 said:


> What's the issue? It's the way they choose to hunt...If they are eating what they kill I have zero issues.
> 
> I wonder if guys that run rabbits with beagles judge "dog-less" small game hunters for shooting a sitting rabbit?
> 
> Mike


Why sure we do. If you don't use a dog your just a "hunter" LOL


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2006)

trout said:


> I missed one on the ground once.
> I can't judge.


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Still tougher than shooting chukars at a hunt test.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Just curious - how many of you respondents who support this would also support a return to legalizing blatant salmon/steelhead snagging? How many of you ground swat grouse in Michigan while out bird hunting? Again - just curious.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

trout said:


> I missed one on the ground once.
> I can't judge.


Haha +1


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Just curious - how many of you respondents who support this would also support a return to legalizing blatant salmon/steelhead snagging? How many of you ground swat grouse in Michigan while out bird hunting? Again - just curious.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


I would.

Show me the science where it is harmful.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Just curious - how many of you respondents who support this would also support a return to legalizing blatant salmon/steelhead snagging? How many of you ground swat grouse in Michigan while out bird hunting? Again - just curious.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


I would support legalized non-blatant snagging.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I wouldn't be against bow fishing for steelhead.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Just curious - how many of you respondents who support this would also support a return to legalizing blatant salmon/steelhead snagging? How many of you ground swat grouse in Michigan while out bird hunting? Again - just curious.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


The video game generation just wants to win or score. The method is secondary to the tally. If they do it with legal means then more power to them (I guess). It doesn't fit with my view of a grouse hunter but that's my issue I guess.

Jim

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Just curious - how many of you respondents who support this would also support a return to legalizing blatant salmon/steelhead snagging? How many of you ground swat grouse in Michigan while out bird hunting? Again - just curious.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


I didn't when I was living in Michigan and don't out here. I'm just saying it's accepted and common in a lot of other places.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Jim58 said:


> The video game generation just wants to win or score. The method is secondary to the tally. If they do it with legal means then more power to them (I guess). It doesn't fit with my view of a grouse hunter but that's my issue I guess.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's not a generational thing in places where this is common. In a lot of places this is an acceptable method of hunting them and has been for decades. 

Where I live now, hunting grouse with a dog and a shotgun is like driving a VW bus, growing a beard, not bathing, and smoking dope. It is not the norm. I'm a rare breed out here. Most grouse are shot on the ground and with rifles or bows here and have been for years.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

WestCoastHunter said:


> It's not a generational thing in places where this is common. In a lot of places this is an acceptable method of hunting them and has been for decades.
> 
> Where I live now, hunting grouse with a dog and a shotgun is like driving a VW bus, growing a beard, not bathing, and smoking dope. It is not the norm. I'm a rare breed out here. Most grouse are shot on the ground and with rifles or bows here and have been for years.


I am not reverencing the particular concept. I am referencing the overall mentality of score/kill using any legal method even if it presents little or no challenge. That's why I quoted 9's post as it seemed to be asking how many people bought into the concept.

Don't read to much into it as it is just my outdated concept of what hunting should be.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

BIGSP said:


> Still tougher than shooting chukars at a hunt test.


Yeah that! What does the OP have to say about his grouse season?


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Jim58 said:


> I am not reverencing the particular concept. I am referencing the overall mentality of score/kill using any legal method even if it presents little or no challenge. That's why I quoted 9's post as it seemed to be asking how many people bought into the concept.
> 
> Don't read to much into it as it is just my outdated concept of what hunting should be.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Gotcha.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> How many of you ground swat grouse in Michigan while out bird hunting? Again - just curious.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


A long time ago when grouse were just those stupid birds that scared the crap out of me going to and from stand, they died whenever I got a shot at them. Things have changed, but as long as there is not a dog on the ground, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

omega58 said:


> Yeah that! What does the OP have to say about his grouse season?


I'm here to tell you that there are no ruff grouse in St. Joseph county, Michigan, after exhausted runs with me spaniels, have not moved one grouse. Though we are in great anticipation of the annual fall wood cock migration.

I would like to thank all for participating in this recent study of moral indignation, for which without the internet would be a very dull place!
In My Humble Opinion!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

gundogguy said:


> I'm here to tell you that there are no ruff grouse in St. Joseph county, Michigan, after exhausted runs with me spaniels, have not moved one grouse. Though we are in great anticipation of the annual fall wood cock migration.
> 
> I would like to thank all for participating in this recent study of moral indignation, for which without the internet would be a very dull place!
> In My Humble Opinion!


Pretty sure you are the one that put yourself on the moral high ground with your post and saying how their parents must be so proud. 

I don't hunt ruffed grouse in my county either, but thanks for answering my question in more ways than one.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

omega58 said:


> A long time ago when grouse were just those stupid birds that scared the crap out of me going to and from stand, they died whenever I got a shot at them. Things have changed, *but as long as there is not a dog on the ground, nothing wrong with it*.


I disagree, in the video the kid was encouraged (taught) to shoot a .22cal down a road. I would like to see the hunter safety class that teaches that. 

Maybe I'm a bit sensitive, but I have been shot at twice by road hunters who where without dogs, but were so focused on that grouse on the side of the road, getting out of the truck, loading the gun and not scaring the grouse they didn't see me or hear me yelling. Once Cheboygan Co., once Mackinac Co.

And oh yea...since it seems to matter I've eaten grouse a couple times a week since early in the season.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

dauber said:


> I disagree, in the video the kid was encouraged (taught) to shoot a .22cal down a road. I would like to see the hunter safety class that teaches that.
> 
> Maybe I'm a bit sensitive, but I have been shot at twice by road hunters who where without dogs, but were so focused on that grouse on the side of the road, getting out of the truck, loading the gun and not scaring the grouse they didn't see me or hear me yelling. Once Cheboygan Co., once Mackinac Co.
> 
> And oh yea...since it seems to matter I've eaten grouse a couple times a week since early in the season.


They actually got out of the truck? I've been shot towards before up in the UP by illegal road hunters who don't even bother getting out, I don't like it either. 

As far as the video, I have no idea what type of road it is? It could be a private road or some type of logging road where hunting is allowed and they could be totally safe. Not enough info for me to play judge. And I've seen televised hunts in Canada where they are shooting bear on the same type of looking road.

I look at it like they aren't taking videos of themselves doing drugs, drinking, or other illegal stuff they could be doing.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm with Brandy said:


> I wouldn't be against bow fishing for steelhead.


Well, so much for catch and release. 

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Just curious - how many of you respondents who support this would also support a return to legalizing blatant salmon/steelhead snagging? How many of you ground swat grouse in Michigan while out bird hunting? Again - just curious.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


There never was legal snagging of steelhead, I'm a fair Chase guy, evening against linking fish. But I support bringing snagging back on one or two rivers, regulate it, charge for it, control and police it. Congregate the folks say in tbd Ludington state park.

Those kids are kids and doing what they do. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

dauber said:


> I disagree, in the video the kid was encouraged (taught) to shoot a .22cal down a road. I would like to see the hunter safety class that teaches that.
> 
> Maybe I'm a bit sensitive, but I have been shot at twice by road hunters who where without dogs, but were so focused on that grouse on the side of the road, getting out of the truck, loading the gun and not scaring the grouse they didn't see me or hear me yelling. Once Cheboygan Co., once Mackinac Co.
> 
> And oh yea...since it seems to matter I've eaten grouse a couple times a week since early in the season.


Can't speak for laws in Alberta but in Ontario logging roads are privately maintained roadways by logging companies and not subject to the same rules as municipal roads. Shooting down, on or across these roadways is a perfectly legal thing to do for small or big game.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

You folks can debate this back-n-forth, as for me, after watching the clip I'm looking into a trip to Alberta with our dog. Looks like some great hunting, I like "Dumb" grouse, maybe they'd even fly little bit slower. :lol:


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Well, so much for catch and release.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


There was a point here but probably missed. Different ways of taking game not sure one is better than the other or more or less ethical than the other.

If I fish its to keep not release. I don't enjoy fishing enough to release.

I do agree the method of shooting grouse on the ground with a rifle seems a little dangerous to me. 

But not sure shooting squirrels in a tree with a rifle is more or less fair to the game.

For me personally I like the challenge of shooting birds in flight. I won't ground shoot or tree shoot a grouse. But then for me grouse hunting has little to do with taking birds and more to do with the dog work. I have said it before finding and shooting birds is not what I would call hard to-do. If you are having problems finding birds in Michigan it is more than likely you are hunting without a dog or you have not driven the dog to the proper location.

Those birds aren't dumb for sitting their they just don't have training, and hunting pressure by dogs and humans 8 months out of the year.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm with Brandy said:


> There was a point here but probably missed. Different ways of taking game not sure one is better than the other or more or less ethical than the other.
> 
> If I fish its to keep not release. I don't enjoy fishing enough to release.
> 
> ...


I see it the same way. Nicely put. 

Mike


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm with Brandy said:


> Different ways of taking game not sure one is better than the other or more or less ethical than the other.


We all make ethical judgements throughout our lives and probably on a daily basis - on everything from our personal relationships to how we conduct ourselves in the field. That is the foundation of evaluating right from wrong as it relates to important happenings and...well less then important happenings. Of course most every action we or others take can be judged or evaluated as being MORE ethical or LESS ethical or without ethics at all. It's called a "...moral compass..." and following it keeps us from non-ethical *compulsive* behavior.

And let's not confuse ethical behavior with legal behavior. While there is certainly a confluence between the two they are not the same thing. Because an action is legal doesn't always ascertain that it's ethical.


Hoppe's no.10

My quote below is an example of non-ethical compulsive behavior. He was stupid and he called me a punk so of course I smashed his face. There's a dumb bird walking in the open in front of me and I have a powerful shotgun and I'm being cheered on by my parents so of course I'm going to kill it after all why is it there except for me to kill. Understandable in a child but not an adult. A much paraphrased old saying: When I was a child I did childish things but now that I'm an adult.....


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> We all make ethical judgements throughout our lives and probably on a daily basis - on everything from our personal relationships to how we conduct ourselves in the field. That is the foundation of evaluating right from wrong as it relates to important happenings and...well less then important happenings. Of course most every action we or others take can be judged or evaluated as being MORE ethical or LESS ethical or without ethics at all. It's called a "...moral compass..." and following it keeps us from non-ethical *compulsive* behavior.
> 
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


I agree shooting a rifle down a road isn't the safest practice but again I don't know enough about the area they were hunting and will not judge them on the aspect of safety. 

If they were hunting grouse with a bow & arrow and chose to shoot one on the ground would that also show their lack of moral compass? 

Mike


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Grouseman2 said:


> If they were hunting grouse with a bow & arrow and chose to shoot one on the ground would that also show their lack of moral compass?
> 
> Mike


No not at all - the archer/archeress lol has voluntarily chosen to greatly handicap himself or herself in pursuit of game thus he or she has altered - in favor of the game - the expected ethical standard of behavior.

From an *ethical* standpoint if it's OK to ground swat a bird on the ground is it likewise ethical to water-swat wildfowl? Legality aside is it ethical to run down a fox on a vast snowy field with a snow-machine? The fox of course ends up dead -but does it or even should it matter if the fox is called in by an artfully hidden rifleman or caught in a carefully set trap or run down in a field by someone on a snow-machine who compulsively decides to run it down?

I guess the point I'm trying to make here is that the means by which one chooses to kill a dumb animal should be from an ethical standpoint more important than the actual act itself. And we do, after all, generally regard ourselves as ethical beings.

Hoppe's no.10


----------

